# New Audison Vrx 2.400.2



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Another great deal, check it out


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

pictures uploaded


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Will make a special deal for forum members.. 
Weekend bump!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

early black friday sale, price lowered 250 bucks


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Was this sold to a forum member?


----------



## zucchero (Mar 25, 2008)

is it new or used?if yes,then for how long


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Item no longer available.


----------

